
A hidden world, growing beyond control - paulgerhardt
http://projects.washingtonpost.com/top-secret-america/articles/a-hidden-world-growing-beyond-control/
======
paulsmith
Unix geeks will note that the term "super user" has gone mainstream -- it's
used to describe a handful of Dept. of Defense officials who have the utmost
top secret clearance.

